# Lawsuit?



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Wondering if any of you have been keeping an eye on the class action lawsuit that alleges GM did some things like VW in order to cheat emission tests? Any truth behind it?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

We talked about it in another thread. Sounds like a fishing expedition. It's possible it may not confirm to the standards under certain situations, but I don't think anyone has found anything like a "cheat device" which is what spelled the end of VW's TDI in the US.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> We talked about it in another thread. Sounds like a fishing expedition. It's possible it may not confirm to the standards under certain situations, but I don't think anyone has found anything like a "cheat device" which is what spelled the end of VW's TDI in the US.


From what I gather they're saying the device shuts off if its below 50 F or above 80F , I have no idea if that's true but it if is that seems pretty major.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Unfounded allegation. 

Has any court even agreed to hear a case?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

amped24 said:


> From what I gather they're saying the device shuts off if its below 50 F or above 80F , I have no idea if that's true but it if is that seems pretty major.


That might get it to pass a test, but it seems like very limited real-world benefit.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

There is no truth to the lawsuit, it is frivolous. The lawsuit is based off of the idea that the Cruze uses the same motor as the Opels that were supposedly cheating overseas (Opel was cleared of cheating later on by the Germans). There was no actual testing done on the Cruze to prove it is cheating or not.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely ambulance chasers. The actual emissions laws, as I understand them, are somewhat open as to when the emissions controls can be turned off to protect the engine in certain circumstances.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

diesel said:


> Definitely ambulance chasers. The actual emissions laws, as I understand them, are somewhat open as to when the emissions controls can be turned off to protect the engine in certain circumstances.


That's the way I understood it, too. The complaint seems to take a narrow and somewhat stilted interpretation of what the law allows. What I'm still trying to figure out is why? Do they think there are enough Cruze Diesel owner out there to make it worth their effort if they should somehow succeed?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

beaurrr said:


> That's the way I understood it, too. The complaint seems to take a narrow and somewhat stilted interpretation of what the law allows. What I'm still trying to figure out is why? Do they think there are enough Cruze Diesel owner out there to make it worth their effort if they should somehow succeed?


The lawyers only need to find a handful of CTD owners to act as the class representatives. CTD owners won't get much, if anything out of this. The lawyers on the other hand...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> The lawyers only need to find a handful of CTD owners to act as the class representatives. CTD owners won't get much, if anything out of this. The lawyers on the other hand...


They are no doubt hoping for something like the VW owners got.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

They are going to get NOTHING, unless GM just gives them shut-up money. If our cars were cheating the EPA would have caught it by now during the diesel re-tests.


----------

